# Open Mr liverpool



## Bodybuilder91 (May 17, 2010)

Hey i was just wondering is anyone going to watch or compete in it? if so which class?


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Where about is it?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

ermmmmmmmm........................LIVERPOOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

I would never have guessed. I meant where about in Liverpool. I already know where Liverpool is considering I live here.


----------



## Bodybuilder91 (May 17, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> Where about is it?


Its in the plaza cinema in Crosby (13 Crosby Road North, Liverpool L22 0LD). The organiser is Alex large and his contact number is ... 07874088483


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Thx. I certainly won't be competing haha! I might pop along though as some people have said on here it's good motivation to watch one of these.


----------



## Bodybuilder91 (May 17, 2010)

Yeah they are, they give you something to aim for. The atmosphere can be great, I will be competing myself.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

when is this mate? i don't live far from there might come to watch


----------



## Bodybuilder91 (May 17, 2010)

25th September


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

STEVE TAYLOR IS THE GUEST POSER 2 WKS OUT FROM THE UKBFF BRITISH ,HE WILL BE AROUND 280LBS .


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it run by a particular federation or is it independant?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

indi show zara


----------



## Ell fergs (Nov 8, 2008)

iam thinking of doin this show is ther al class,s??


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Might pop along actually.

Thanks


----------



## jonti1leg (Sep 21, 2008)

chem said:


> STEVE TAYLOR IS THE GUEST POSER 2 WKS OUT FROM THE UKBFF BRITISH ,HE WILL BE AROUND 280LBS .


ya gan down pal ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chem said:


> STEVE TAYLOR IS THE GUEST POSER 2 WKS OUT FROM THE UKBFF BRITISH ,HE WILL BE AROUND 280LBS .


Ian Tell Steve to check but the new enforced rules with the UKBFF is that you cannot compete or guest pose for any other fed or independent show or you will lose your invite and risk being banned


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i will do bro , last thing we want is him getting fuked for doing the guest , i seen him on wed weighing 270lbs and is very lean at the weight , hows thiongs with you ?

chem


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

now that is going to cause a few people to rethink their predictions....lol

i am good thanks buddy week one of the Universe prep aiming to right a few wrongs from the Britain..... 

hope to catch up soon mate....


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

i went, the worst show i,ve ever been too. £12.50 to get in including kids, old picture house freezing cold, no lights, badly organised, 10 competitors strung it out for 8 hours, absolute disgrace.


----------



## spartacus999 (Oct 7, 2010)

i saw the novice class and was absolutely appalled by the results, was MR MAGOO AND STEVIE WONDER among the judges????. the guy who won was nowhere near as in good condition , size or definition of the runner-up, im no bodybuilder but if that guy can win ill be taking trophies home by december....at the end of the day, i take my hat off to these dedicated athletes but with decisions like those i can see why cheryl cole wants to quit the x factor .. lol


----------

